
Can entangled qubits be used to probe black holes? - foxes
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-ion-aces-quantum-scrambling.html
======
ChrisGranger
> Unfortunately, a black hole the mass of our sun would take about 1067 years
> to evaporate—far, far longer than the age of the universe.

That should be 10^67 years.

